# White Fender Tip



## wrongway (May 31, 2016)

This may be a stupid question, but leave it to me ask it. On my British (Raleigh, Humber, Rudge) bikes the rear fender has a white tip. I've always assumed this was for visibility. I've also heard this called the 'MOT Patch'. Can someone correct me and tell me the history?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2016)

UK Ministry of Transport (MOT)
bound to be for visibility and must have been required by statute on new opaque-colored bikes.

here you go, full history with dates: 
https://thefrugalcyclist.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/white-tail-english-mudguards-aka-fenders/


----------



## wrongway (May 31, 2016)

Thanks. That's a neat little article.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2016)

you're welcome, that was a great question


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 31, 2016)

The white tip fender exists because it's 250x brighter than the dynohub lights...  even with the halogen conversion bulb... 

joking... sort of


----------

